# Making progress on the mountain.



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Got most of the track work done on my N scale layout, and am finally making some progress on the mountain. This is done with wadded up newspaper covered with paper towel strips soaked with plaster paris. Used acyrlic paints, available at Wal-Mart for coloring, and the bushes are from woodland scenics stuff. The back part of the mountain, not yet colored, is the section that can be pulled off to gain access to the track. Not really happy with that, so may be re-working that part of it when I get a better idea. May try to do something with foam for that part of it.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

looks very good from here. but this is not finished yet, right?

also consider disabling the date imprint on your camera. otherwise you keep ruining every picture you take. if you care about it, exact time (and lots of other info) is recorded inside the image itself anyways.
wonder how do i know it was 09:18 and 25 seconds exactly when you pressed the shutter button, and that you used
KODAK EASYSHARE C613 ZOOM camera? (and much more upon request)


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

tankist said:


> looks very good from here. but this is not finished yet, right?
> 
> also consider disabling the date imprint on your camera. otherwise you keep ruining every picture you take. if you care about it, exact time (and lots of other info) is recorded inside the image itself anyways.
> wonder how do i know it was 09:18 and 25 seconds exactly when you pressed the shutter button, and that you used
> KODAK EASYSHARE C613 ZOOM camera? (and much more upon request)


Thanks. No, not finished yet, still work to be done. A lot of this was expierimenting but liked the way it turned out. I will work on getting the date and time stamp shut off. I'm doing good to just push the button and get pic tho.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N to O said:


> Thanks. No, not finished yet, still work to be done. A lot of this was expierimenting but liked the way it turned out. I will work on getting the date and time stamp shut off. I'm doing good to just push the button and get pic tho.


Is that a future lake I see? Coming along nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tankist said:


> looks very good from here. but this is not finished yet, right?
> 
> also consider disabling the date imprint on your camera. otherwise you keep ruining every picture you take. if you care about it, exact time (and lots of other info) is recorded inside the image itself anyways.
> wonder how do i know it was 09:18 and 25 seconds exactly when you pressed the shutter button, and that you used
> KODAK EASYSHARE C613 ZOOM camera? (and much more upon request)


Thats to prove that the pictures are new.


wonder how do i know it was 09:18 and 25 seconds exactly when you pressed the shutter button, and that you used


I would like to know if you don't mind answering.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

big ed said:


> Is that a future lake I see? Coming along nice!:thumbsup:


Thanks, actually a lake there was the original plan, now it's possibly some day. I've got enough things here to try to get right w/o worring about getting water done right.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N to O said:


> Thanks, actually a lake there was the original plan, now it's possibly some day. I've got enough things here to try to get right w/o worring about getting water done right.


Yes I hear you.
But I see one there now? Just not complete?










Especially, take care of the date thing!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

N to O,

BRAVO! Excellent ... and I mean EXCELLENT looking hillsides. The varying topology and overall slope up from flat-grade is incredibly lifelike, as is your scenery detailing. I wouldn't have thought that the paper towel method would be so convincing, but I just see gold stars now. Well done.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> Thats to prove that the pictures are new.
> 
> 
> wonder how do i know it was 09:18 and 25 seconds exactly when you pressed the shutter button, and that you used
> ...



Bump for Anton,


I would really like to know how you get all that info from a date?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

He's borrowing a few tactics from Reck's mind-reading powers! 

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi NO, 

You really captured the feel of Southwestern terrain:thumbsup:
And if you don't mind a suggestion... I would have made the mountain in the corner higher to justify digging a tunnel through it, especially since it's not blocking the view of any other layout feature. 

Greg


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Hi NO,
> 
> You really captured the feel of Southwestern terrain:thumbsup:
> And if you don't mind a suggestion... I would have made the mountain in the corner higher to justify digging a tunnel through it, especially since it's not blocking the view of any other layout feature.
> ...


Thanks Choo Choo, no I don't mind the suggestion. I might just do that, at least on part of it, as I am going to be re-doing the back side anyway. I made a pull off piece to have access to the track, and I'm not happy with it, so will be re-doing that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> He's borrowing a few tactics from Reck's mind-reading powers!
> 
> TJ



I guess he doesn't know?

Hes going to keep it a big secret. 

That date on a picture bugs the _ _ _ _ out of him all most as much as blurry pictures.:laugh:


----------



## ho/ttothemoss (Aug 19, 2010)

nice pic's and looks good.


----------

